# A traumatic loss



## manitobaskyline (Sep 28, 2008)

I lost my Tigger on Friday. I had him for 17.5 years. We were so close. Such a tremendous loss for me. It's tramatic for me. I have no children and I'm a widow. Almost like losing a child. Let me tell you about Tigger....I have had 5 cats, 4 are gone and I have one remaining. Tigger was the most outgoing and interesting of all my cats. He was so much like a person. He was soooo smart, when he was younger, he would fetch just like a dog. He was also extremely interactive with me. Talking to me all the time. I'd walk by and he would give me one of his many meows. He was always on my lap. We had such a deep connection! Each one of my cats had different personalities...China was a sweet cat that wanted only me. Buffy was also very outgoing and always wanted my attention. Rosie was a very sweet little girl. Very loving. And the remaining cat, Bluey....he is the opposite of Tigger. He is not a lovey dovey cat. He comes on my lap occasionally but he is just fine going on about his business. Doesn't seem to need me that much. But Tigger....wow, what a personality! I swear, I feel like we would talk to each other all the time. So vocal, the faces he would make, the various meows, each one meaning something different that I totally understood. Take all of that and add the caregiving part.... This cat was such a trooper. He took 5 pills in the morning and 7 pills in the evening. He took 10 ml's of liquid medication twice per day. He took a liquid vitamin once a day. He also got fluids every other day and a shot once a month. He never a person. He was soooo smart, when he was younger, he would fetch just like a dog. He was also extremely interactive with me. Talking to me all the time. I'd walk by and he would give me one of his many meows. He was always on my lap. We had such a deep connection! Each one of my cats had different personalities...China was a sweet cat that wanted only me. Buffy was also very outgoing and always wanted my attention. Rosie was a very sweet little girl. Very loving. And the remaining cat, Bluey....he is the opposite of Tigger. He is not a lovey dovey cat. He comes on my lap occasionally but he is just fine going on about his business. Doesn't seem to need me that much. But Tigger....wow, what a personality! I swear, I feel like we would talk to each other all the time. So vocal, the faces he would make, the various meows, each one meaning something different that I totally understood. Take all of that and add the caregiving part.... This cat was such a trooper. He took 5 pills in the morning and 7 pills in the evening. He took 10 ml's of liquid medication twice per day. He took a liquid vitamin once a day. He also got fluids every other day and a shot once a month. He never complained. In fact, especially the last few years, he would not run when he knew it was med time. I had a lot of strategies to keep his attention when I was giving meds. I would talk to him in a very animated voice and tell him he was a stellar leader of the feline community. I told him how much the community appreciated his leadership and how welcoming he was with new feline members...lol. I would compliment him on the speech he gave at the feline gala, tell him how handsome he looked up at the feline microphone lol..I would make up these long elaborate stories, always with Tigger as the star, the ultimate feline administrator, and he would not take his eyes off of me while I was talking. He just ate it all up. Soaked it all in. Sometimes I would just sing to him while he took meds...he loved "love me tender" and "misty". I even made my own songs up for him...and would sing them to him. You can now understand how strong our bond was. He was my best friend. I loved all my cats so much! Tigger was special though and the most human. I"m doing better as each day goes by but it will take a long time. My husband passed away 8 years ago at age 46 after a long battle with MS. Tigger and he were great friends! I have been talking to my husband a lot since Tigger died telling him that he had better be taking good care of him!! Thanks for listening. It's so great knowing you all really get it. 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/report.php?p=2242849


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

tigger sounds like the best kid in the world! i'm so sorry he had to leave you. i'm sure he and your husband are now together again, tho, and catching up on old times. i hope you can be comforted in that, altho i understand you miss them both terribly at the same time. be happy for them and for bluey now and know that you will all eventually see each other again.

i absolutely love your stories of tigger and all the fur kids and their personalities. really love how he just ate up the adoration while you praised him for his accomplishments and leadership while giving him his meds. that is so cute!!! what a total trooper for sure.

my heart goes out to you and the whole family. take care and keep spreading the love! :heart


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Judy


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You can tell how much you loved him. I don't think there is anything harder than losing a pet that you are that close to. So sorry.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

so sorry........


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Manitobaskyline,
((((HUGS)))) and Prayers...
We're here for you...
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry Manitobaskyline. You've shared a wonderful portrait of your life with Tigger - it's so easy to feel the very special bond the two of you had. Hugs to you!


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

Mantobaskyline, I am so sorry for your loss and I hope that you are doing alright. A cat like Tigger who was so special and so full of character will take time to stop grieving for, that is only natural. It sounds like you both had some interesting conversations, I just love it when kitties enjoy talking and listening to their person talk to them. Cats really do respond to your voice. It was so kind and dedicated of you to care for him in his old age with all those medicines. Just try to focus on the good memories of him, that is what he would want most. Also come back here and write, it is quite therapeutic and there are lots of people who understand your pain and loss.


----------



## Renee C. (Aug 12, 2005)

It's a comfort to know you can talk to God, or a family member, and tell them how to treat your cat/s.  You guys had such a great relationship and camaraderie and you two knew each other so well! Hold onto that and know Tigger would likely not want to see you sad.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

What a special bond you and Tigger have. And I use the present tense with full purpose. I am a big believer, even when it's time for anyone we love to pass from this material world, that their spirit stays close, because that love can never become void.

I know there is no way not to grieve the loss of his physical presence. So grieve. Do what you need to do to heal from that deep pain, and yes the trauma you are experiencing. Be kind and gentle with yourself.

In time, and it will take time, you will find that you are smiling with warm memories as the tears stream down your face. And with more time, the tears will stop streaming, and you will be left with the smiles.

Come here and share anything and everything you need to, about Tigger. We all understand. We have (well most of us) know exactly where you are at. We know the pain, deep pain, of loss you are experiencing. And yes, it is a great loss.

But it's not an eternal loss. It's a loss for a time, but it's not a loss for eternity.

((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------

